# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  [Modding] Project: A500

## recvietnam316

Là sản phẩm để ghi nhớ những năm tháng huy hoàng của ASUS khi đạt doanh số bo mạch chủ bán ra là 500 triệu mẫu, Project A500 của đội ngũ mod tài năng Mnpctech đã sử dụng tất cả những gì có thể để tạo nên tác phẩm A500 bao gồm vỏ case Antec P380 được độ lại với tông trắng tuyết cùng phiên bản bo mạch chủ Sabertooth Z97 Mark S làm nền tảng.

Project A500 đã được trưng bày tại Hội nghị công nghệ CES 2015 với Bill Owen là tác giả chính của bộ mod hiện đang làm việc tại Mnpctech. Bill là một chuyên gia tài năng ở lĩnh vực thiết kế PC, dựng và độ case với nhiều tác phẩm được biết đến ở rất nhiều các website công nghệ cũng như ở các sự kiện liên quan.

Xem nhật ký độ case của Bill tại đây.

​*Thành phần phần cứng của A500:*


CPU – Intel Core i7-4790KBo mạch chủ – ASUS Sabertooth Z97 Mark SCard đồ họa – 2 x ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 980SSD – Kingston 240GB HyperX FuryRAM – 16GB Kingston HyperX FuryNguồn máy tính – Antec HCP1300Thùng máy – Antec P380 độ






​*Nguồn: rog.asus.com*​

----------


## Tienichtours

*Trả lời: [Modding] Project: A500*

quá đẹp luôn, nhìn chất quá chứ

----------


## ductri2102

*Trả lời: [Modding] Project: A500*

ui đẹp quá đi mất, ta ghiền luôn rùi nghen

----------


## lamchuong95

*Trả lời: [Modding] Project: A500*

cái số 500 ở trên có nghĩa gì thế

----------


## clickenter

*Trả lời: [Modding] Project: A500*




> cái số 500 ở trên có nghĩa gì thế


mod kỉ niệm 500 ngàng main đuộc bán ra

----------


## baloenglish.2015

*Trả lời: [Modding] Project: A500*

chắc là nóng lắm chả thấy tản đâu hết

----------


## greenhome

*Trả lời: [Modding] Project: A500*




> chắc là nóng lắm chả thấy tản đâu hết


tản nước kia kía sao mà nóng được thím

----------


## moonbe

*Trả lời: [Modding] Project: A500*

con này có ra mắt ở EXPO 2015 hông ta

----------


## vanphongchothuequan1

*Trả lời: [Modding] Project: A500*

đẹp quá này là bạch mã hoàng tử đấy hả

----------

